# Tentchair?



## whitetaco02 (Aug 25, 2007)

Anyone here ever use the tentchair?  I am thinking of getting the magnum (Big one) due to the fact it has more room but was curious as to what the pros and cons were.  thanks for the help.


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 25, 2007)

I just bought one, more for photography use than anything else. I took it out for a test drive and I'll say, I was very pleased with it.
It's super easy to set up and take down.
Mine is the smaller one. I was pretty darn comfortable the whole time except the fact that it was so HOT.
I got mine at the Outdoor blast. 69 bucks well spent.


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 26, 2007)

I got two at the Buckarama


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 26, 2007)

Eddy M. said:


> I got two at the Buckarama



At the Buckarama, did you buy them from Chuck's Bait and Tackle?  Short, stubby guy that will talk your ear off?

I was mainly wondering if there was enough room to bow hunt out of one. The magnum one, not the smaller one.


----------



## ClintWilder (Aug 26, 2007)

*tent chair thumbs up!*

We just got in the larger and double model tent chairs at Wilder Outdoors.  I thought they were a gimic at first, but when you sit in them and play with the blinds, you will see what a great invention it is.  As a plus, they fold up in a carrying case just like any other camp chair.
I don't see many people using them for bowhunting, but for everything else, I think they will workout great.  They also keep the rain off of you, and with a Thermacell going on the inside, bugs aren't a problem either.  I wholeheartedly give them a thumbs-up!  'See you in the wilder outdoors...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 27, 2007)

What is a tent chair ????
Anybody got pics or weblinks ????

Might be interested in one as I will be sitting OTG this
year....

Thanx


----------



## whchunter (Aug 27, 2007)

*Tent Chair*



7Mag Hunter said:


> What is a tent chair ????
> Anybody got pics or weblinks ????
> 
> Might be interested in one as I will be sitting OTG this
> ...



You can find them at the Bass Pro Shops, Cabelas or Sportsman Guide web pages


----------



## whchunter (Aug 27, 2007)

*Tentchair or Blind ????*

I was wondering what the advantages are to buying and using the chair over the blind. They both appear to be about the same amount of money and weigh about the same. I see the tent comes with a chair meaning you would still have to pack a chair with the blind. However with the blind, you have a lot more room and visability. It would appear that with the additional visability and room to maneuver as well windows in the blind you have an advantage. For those who feel claustrophobic the tent may not be the ticket.

For those of you who have tried both which is your choice?


----------



## SHMELTON (Aug 27, 2007)

Don't have one but I bet this would be a great set up for dove and duck hunting, not to mention an ol tom!


----------



## huntininmilan (Aug 28, 2007)

Magnum tent chair.......I just got one from gander mountain a couple weeks ago and i'm looking forward to using mine ....it will be great for taking along 1 of my daughters and she can sit right next to me, looks and feels very comfortable and you can see pretty much all the way around if you want.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 28, 2007)

huntininmilan said:


> Magnum tent chair.......I just got one from gander mountain a couple weeks ago and i'm looking forward to using mine ....it will be great for taking along 1 of my daughters and she can sit right next to me, looks and feels very comfortable and you can see pretty much all the way around if you want.




would it be big enough to bow hunt out of?


----------



## merc123 (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=357641

Shows you can bow hunt from it, but I wouldn't.  

I wish I had one of these before I got my tree stand.  They look so comfortable but visibility looks limited.


----------



## 12Gauge (Aug 29, 2007)

I am in agreement with some of the others, it is a great chair/blind -- but using it for bowhunting would not be an easy task!!


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Sep 3, 2007)

My moms cousin is the inventer of the sent blind chair and deer stands. The patent for it is pending. Ameristep bought one of his and took his idea to china. I am about to recieve a free one from him soon. let you know how it works!


----------



## DS7418 (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks like the chair-blind would be idea for useing a "crossbow" from.. might have to get me one.


----------



## Ozzie (Sep 3, 2007)

DS7418 said:


> Looks like the chair-blind would be idea for useing a "crossbow" from.. might have to get me one.



They are perfect for using a crossbow out of.  It's my favorite way to hunt during bow season before the leaf drop.  The only issues with them during bow season are they do get hot inside, and they can tend to draw skeeters because the carbon dioxide from your breath hangs in the blind and they will home in on it.

For gun season, go find yourself a youth model rifle or a 30/30 or something else with a short barrell because manuevering a full size rifle around in one of them can be a challenge.  

When using one of these, you want to orient it so you are facing the likely direction of deer travel with the side of the blind facing it, do not face it head on.  This way you can sort of sneak around the side of the big opening to shoot and it's a lot less likely you will be seen.


----------



## whchunter (Sep 4, 2007)

*Chair Blind*

Sounds like the perfect item for bear hunting.  Oh by the way keep extra bait inside the blind so you don't run out.


----------

